# Tiger's image in trouble?



## EM_PS (Dec 1, 2009)

crashing the escalade...rumors of mistresses...not talking to police...

is he just being steadfastly private, or in deep 'trubs? feel free to file this under the 'Im so done with...' thread too

http://msn.foxsports.com/golf/story/104566...story?GT1=39002


----------



## csb (Dec 1, 2009)

This story was way more fun before his lawyer got involved. I'm still thinking his wife beat the crap out of him.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 1, 2009)

^could be...

http://msn.foxsports.com/golf/story/104578...-take?GT1=39002

it wouldnt surprise me if out of all this, he's revealed to be like M. Jordan...huge ego, thinks he's above the general riff-raff cuz he's Tiger F'n Woods [email protected] it!


----------



## cement (Dec 1, 2009)

his image got modified wid a golf club.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 1, 2009)

Eh, I can't muster interest to care. Except that I always have a little compassion for folks going through relationship problems.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2009)

I just keep yelling at the TV screen, "That isn't news!! Save it for ET!!!"


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2009)

The only way his reputation's hurt is if he DOES have a mistress, because after seeing his wife and seeing the plastic surgery train wreck he's accused of having an affair with, he'd be going downhill faster than Jack and Jill on a pair of Huffys.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

Latest greatest? is a cell phone message of Tiger asking the girl to reconfigure her phone to block caller ID. In the message he sais his wife was going through his phone and may give her a call. This is a different girl than the first alleged mistress, so he's up to two indiscretions.

I'm amazed at how much interest people have in this crap and the impact that an "affair" or even the accusation of one, can have on these celebrity images.

The guy is ~35 years old and in his prime. He's very wealthy, has a good-looking wife and a couple of kids. He has always been very private about his personal life outside golf. We don't know what his relationshipis with his wife. Maybe after 2 kids she just "isn't in the mood" anymore. So he's goes and bqngs some other girl. With his money and stature he probably has girls fawning all over him all the time. So he likes one and goes for it. Who really cares? If his wife doesn't like it, then just leave.

You don't "fight for your man" like Whitney the crack-ho.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

I formulated my theory on Friday evening while out drinking with my sis and BIL. I think that Elin found out about one of Tiger's hoes, started beating him mercilessly with a golf club, he tried to escape in the Escalade, she chased him with said golf club, bashed out the rear windshield, this distracted him, he hit the fire hydrant and tree, Elin dragged him out of the car and continued to beat him with the golf club. The statements that have been made don't add up to a simple car crash and life saving rescue by Elin. The car was going &lt;30 mph because the airbags did not deploy during impact. Yet somehow, Tiger managed to have facial lacerations, and he was drifting in and out of consciousness when the police arrived. She had to have beaten the fuck out of him because the injuries do not jibe with the wreck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2009)

I think most airbags deploy at 12 mph...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think most airbags deploy at 12 mph...





> government regulations that require auto makers to use air bags that deploy with sufficient force to protect an unbelted 160 lb. male adult in a 30-mph crash.
> ...
> 
> Most car companies say a vehicle has to experience an impact that generates at least 7 G's of force before it will trigger the air bag. For most vehicles, this would be the equivalent of hitting a solid barrier at 12 to 15 mph, or hitting another vehicle at a speed of about 25 mph. In reality, the air bag may deploy at higher or lower speeds.


From here.

Ok...so he may have been going much slower than 30 mph, which means that his injuries make that much less sense.


----------



## cement (Dec 2, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Latest greatest? is a cell phone message of Tiger asking the girl to reconfigure her phone to block caller ID. In the message he sais his wife was going through his phone and may give her a call. This is a different girl than the first alleged mistress, so he's up to two indiscretions.
> I'm amazed at how much interest people have in this crap and the impact that an "affair" or even the accusation of one, can have on these celebrity images.
> 
> The guy is ~35 years old and in his prime. He's very wealthy, has a good-looking wife and a couple of kids. He has always been very private about his personal life outside golf. We don't know what his relationshipis with his wife. *Maybe after 2 kids she just "isn't in the mood" *anymore. So he's goes and bqngs some other girl. With his money and stature he probably has girls fawning all over him all the time. So he likes one and goes for it. Who really cares? If his wife doesn't like it, then just leave.
> ...


golf boy needs to man up. bailing on your responsibilitiy to your family beacuse you ain't gettin it like you used to is weak.


----------



## csb (Dec 2, 2009)

> THOUSAND OAKS, California (AP)—Tiger Woods says he has let his family down and regrets “those transgressions with all of my heart.”
> In a statement Wednesday on his Web site, Woods says he has not been “true to my values and the behavior my family deserves.”
> 
> He offered his “profound apology” to his supporters.
> ...


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know why good looking, excessively rich guys get married. Tiger is just more of the same, I think he is a billionaire, decent looking and maybe the best known of all current athletes. Plus he has the reputation of being "a nice guy". So ya chicks across the country are trying to bang him. Shocking.

I mean all the evidence in the world shows you it is pretty likely (in this situation) you will cheat on her and she will take you for a bunch of money.

A much better situation would be to have a girlfriend, but hey what do I know.

Have Pro Athletes learned nothing from Kobe?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

I heard two jokes this morning that I liked:

Tiger is changing his name. His new name is Chetah.

Q: What do Tiger and baby seals have in common?

A: They've both been clubbed by a Norwegian.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

cement said:


> golf boy needs to man up. bailing on your responsibilitiy to your family beacuse you ain't gettin it like you used to is weak.


everybody is entitled to their own opinion. I don't see the "bailing on your responsibilitiy to your family" aspect. One could easily respond with a "wifely duty" argument. It takes two people to make or break a relationship. I never assume complete innocence or guilt on either party, until all the facts demonstrate that all the blame should be allocated to one side.

Lastly, no matter what either party has done, I can never see a situation where physical violence is an acceptable solution. Chasing after someone who's trying to flee is just wrong.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 2, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Q: What do Tiger and baby seals have in common?A: They've both been clubbed by a Norwegian.


His wife is Swedish, not Norwegian.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

I can out-drive Tiger Woods...in the sense that I can get out of my driveway without striking anything.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 2, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I can out-drive Tiger Woods...in the sense that I can get out of my driveway without striking anything.


Well even the best golfers have an errant drive from time to time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like he drove that one into the woods.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

Yea, but his wife punched it out into the fairway with an iron.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2009)

you would think a billionaire could have one of those pre-paid unlisted cell phones that he could keep in the glove box while at home with the wife and kids..

of course celeb's are not that smart, how many mega millionaries get DUI's when they probably own a limo?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 2, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > golf boy needs to man up. bailing on your responsibilitiy to your family beacuse you ain't gettin it like you used to is weak.
> ...


i agree on the blame game thing...but it sounds like he had more than a couple 'holes' off the course he was 'putting', so i doubt its just that the swedish nanny was doing the cold fish routine. Just another talented, rich athelete with a boner (he's human afterall) - I think Chris Rock stated it best that "a man's only as faithful as his options allow him to be". Marriages at that level I really don't understand - are they for appearences? political / career leveraging? or just two crazy kids stupid-in-love  ? Seriously what's the point!? Now if they do end up divorcing, Sweden's net national income alone will double.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

Heard on the radio this morning:

looks like Tiger got his balls got caught in the muff rough.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 2, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Looks like he drove that one into the woods.


I suppose that he was also hitting a cocktail waitress for a few rounds with his club as well. :eyebrows:


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like he drove that one into the woods.
> ...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

^ spreading like wildfire.

I just got the "Woods' Christmas Picture" e-mail, too.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 2, 2009)

his wife is smokin' hot too - no way in hell i'd be cheating on her, available 'options' or not!

So everybody's spitballin' about his endorsement image possibly tanking...i'm wondering more about his golf game now. Performing at the level he performs at in PGA is _far-removed_ from lighting it up in the NBA (ala Kobe) - be interesting to see what effect it may end up having


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

He'll be extremely lucky if Elin doesn't leave his ass and take half his belongings...along with a huge alimony and child support order.


----------



## cement (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd say she is the hot commodity now!


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 2, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I just keep yelling at the TV screen, "That isn't news!! Save it for ET!!!"


+1. I guess since I'm not a golf fan I just don't get it.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> his wife is smokin' hot too - no way in hell i'd be cheating on her, available 'options' or not!



His wife is WAY hotter than the alleged girlfriend. I would DEFINITELY finish the first half and hit the back nine before I strayed from that course.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2009)

No matter how hot a girl looks some guy, somewhere has gotten tired of her shit....


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 2, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> No matter how hot a girl looks some guy, somewhere has gotten tired of her shit....


thats why you'll see a guy w/ the smokin' hottie on his arm still checkin' out the ass on the cocktail waitress serving their table. Its instinctual: a guy checks out other women even when he's with what he woulda killed for to get with 3 mo. ago. - Hell, i kinda think women do the same thing though


----------



## cement (Dec 2, 2009)

there's a difference between looking and pulling the driver out of the bag!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 2, 2009)

Agreed, no way i'd forsake a swedish bikini model for a "i-like-getting-naked-with-rich-guys" glorified waitress or whoever she/they were


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 2, 2009)

More of these athletes need to look at Derek Jeter.

I am no Yankee Fan, but that dude is really smart. He isn't out there trying to "Have it all"

Listen as a High Profile Athlete women are going to throw themselves at you. I am sure Jeter wants a wife and family ....some day, but he probably realizes that it really isn't practical right now. All the traveling, socializing, you know you are gonna get caught up in something.

So he just keeps on dating super hot 23 year old models, sounds rough. Too bad more guys don't follow his lead.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2009)

Maybe its hard to understand until you walk a mile in a billionaires shoes.. ,,,

Tom Cruise kicks Nicole Kidman to the curb

Brad Pitt trades Jennifer Anniston for Angelina (&amp; my money says he will grow tired of her within the next 5 years)

No one talks about this one much but another douchebag guy to add to the list of cheaters is Lance Armstrong, lots of people may not know but after he became famous he kicked his wife to the curb (they had 3 or 4 kids?) to be with that singer girl? Cant recall her name but to me she always looked a little lesbo..

But women will still fall head over heels at the mention of their names, while us regular joes, dads, etc always are perceived to be assholes...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know, I would like to think that if some hot chick were throwing herself at me, before I pulled the driver out of the bag I would think about my wife and kids and the pain it would put them through. It's like I said when Mark Sanford was whining like a little bitch on national television, one makes the decision to do that kind of thing long before the time he's in the hotel room.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 2, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> I am sure Jeter wants a wife and family ....some day, but he probably realizes that it really isn't practical right now. All the traveling, socializing, you know you are gonna get caught up in something.


That makes a lot of sense.



Road Guy said:


> But women will still fall head over heels at the mention of their names, while us regular joes, dads, etc always are perceived to be assholes...


The kind of wimmin who will fall head over heels for a guy just because he's famous or rich, is probably not the caliber of woman you'd want for the mother of your kids. I don't think of regular joes as assholes, either. After all, my hubby's one.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> I don't think of regular joes as assholes, either. After all, my hubby's one.


A regular joe, or an asshole?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 2, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> A regular joe, or an asshole?



:Locolaugh:


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 2, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> No one talks about this one much but another douchebag guy to add to the list of cheaters is Lance Armstrong, lots of people may not know but after he became famous he kicked his wife to the curb (they had 3 or 4 kids?) to be with that singer girl? Cant recall her name but to me she always looked a little lesbo..


Sheryl Crow


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> More of these athletes need to look at Derek Jeter.


I really like that guy, even though I'm not a big sports fan. he was hilarious on SNL. Seems pretty grounded in reality, too.



Road Guy said:


> No one talks about this one much but another douchebag guy to add to the list of cheaters is Lance Armstrong, lots of people may not know but after he became famous he kicked his wife to the curb (they had 3 or 4 kids?) to be with that singer girl?


There's more to that story, too. Sheryl Crow stood by his side through his bouts with testicular cancer, but when she was diagnosed with breast cancer, he kicked HER to the curb, too.



Fluvial said:


> The kind of wimmin who will fall head over heels for a guy just because he's famous or rich, is probably not the caliber of woman you'd want for the mother of your kids.


I'll add to that a woman who goes after a married man is not a high caliber woman either.

I take a dim view of cheating.


----------



## cement (Dec 3, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> There's more to that story, too. Sheryl Crow stood by his side through his bouts with testicular cancer, but when she was diagnosed with breast cancer, he kicked HER to the curb, too.


talk about eating crow.

wait. I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2009)

^ :appl: :appl:


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 3, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'll add to that a woman who goes after a married man is not a high caliber woman either.
> I take a dim view of cheating.


Agreed.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2009)

TIGER might *DRIVE WELL IN THE FAIRWAY*, but doesn't *FAIR WELL IN THE DRIVEWAY*.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2009)

What's the difference between a GOLF BALL and a CADILLAC?

Tiger CAN DRIVE A GOLF BALL !!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 3, 2009)

Apparently the police asked Tiger’s wife. How many times she hit him. She said “ I don’t know exactly… but put me down for a 5”


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 3, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> D. Kephart said:
> 
> 
> > More of these athletes need to look at Derek Jeter.
> ...


re: Jeter- He gets that from his Mich upbringing 

re: cheating - I agree

maybe his screamin' babies made him do it? :joke:


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sure there will be more (sorry for any repeats)

* Apparently the police asked Tiger's wife how many times she hit him. She said "I don't know exactly... but put me down for a 5."

* Tiger's new movie is out - Crouching Tiger, Hidden Hydrant.

* Tiger Woods is so rich that he owns lots of expensive cars. Now he has a hole-in-one.

* Elin's excuse? She had to play a bad lie.

* What were Tiger Woods and his wife doing out at 2.30 in the morning? They went clubbing.

* Tiger Woods crashed into a fire hydrant and a tree. He couldn't decide between a wood and an iron.

* Why did Tiger leave the house so early? He has a 2:30 tree time.

* What's the difference in an Escalade and a Golf Ball?

Tiger can drive a golf ball 400 yards.

* What do Tiger Woods and baby harp seals have in common?

They both get clubbed by Norwegians.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.break.com/games/tiger-woods-wife-outrun.html


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 4, 2009)

- Why did Phil Mickelson call Elin yesterday? To pick up some tips on how to beat Tiger.

- What is the penalty for getting it in the wrong hole? Ask Tiger, he knows.

- Nike wants to drop their endorsement due to accuracy problems. Apparently, Tiger's spraying his balls everywhere.

- It turns out that fixing Tiger's game and fixing his marriage both require the same thing: better control over his putter...

- Why was Tiger's wife mad at him? She heard that he played a-round in Australia.

- What will the headline be if they prove it is domestic violence?

TIGER'S WIFE MAKES THE CUT

- Tiger just changed his nickname but still kept it in the cat family.

Cheetah.

- Elin Woods has a twin sister named Josephine.

Know how to tell them apart?

Elin is the one holding the bent 5 iron.

- First words spoken to the paramedics by Tiger: Who are you?

And what are all these trees doing in my living room?

- Tiger Wood's shirt is all red- problem is, there's no tournament, and his veins are a pint low.

- Turns out that Tiger did not have a perfect lie and his wife let him have the tire iron from his caddie.

- Tiger played around with his mistress and she ended up being one under Tiger


----------



## frazil (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, who didn't??


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 16, 2009)

If I were Tiger's manager I would pick up a condom endorsement since Gatorade dropped him. The tag line could have him saying something like, "I screwed 12 chicks, including 2 pornstars and a Vegas cocktail waitress, and my wife never got crabs.......that's why I use Durex (or Trojan)."


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 16, 2009)

Tiger and Santa


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 16, 2009)

The "D" word is starting to circulate on the internet.............


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 16, 2009)

^Dumper?

 :bananadoggywow:


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 16, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> If I were Tiger's manager I would pick up a condom endorsement since Gatorade dropped him. The tag line could have him saying something like, "I screwed 12 chicks, including 2 pornstars and a Vegas cocktail waitress, and my wife never got crabs.......that's why I use Durex (or Trojan)."


i think you're on to something here Chuckles - the background music would be Limp Bizkit's "Nookie" - _I did it all for the nookie! c'mon the nookie! so you can take that cookie &amp; stick it up your..._


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 16, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> The "D" word is starting to circulate on the internet.............



Depravity? :Banane20:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 16, 2009)

And maybe another commerical could be something like tiger finishing a round of golf and going into the locker room and he says "When I'm done with a round of golf, I like to f*#@ really ugly bitches with venerial diseases. So I use Durex, because you don't want your wife getting a suprise case of herpes from you and then have her kissing your children." Then some porn star comes out of the locker wearing some trashy lingerie.

I just be a freaking ad executive.


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> If I were Tiger's manager I would pick up a condom endorsement since Gatorade dropped him. The tag line could have him saying something like, "I screwed 12 chicks, including 2 pornstars and a Vegas cocktail waitress, and my wife never got crabs.......that's why I use Durex (or Trojan)."


Yeah, he would have had to have used a condom for that to work. Reports don't seem to support that...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope Tiger never does the "barbara walters" type interview, the media usually beats up the celebreties if they stay quiet, and that the generally leave you alone once you confess your sins to some TV personality. for once I would like to see someone just say screw all that, especially if you have a yacht, and several large properties where you can disappear to


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 16, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> And maybe another commerical could be something like tiger finishing a round of golf and going into the locker room and he says "When I'm done with a round of golf, I like to f*#@ really ugly bitches with venerial diseases. So I use Durex, because you don't want your wife getting a suprise case of herpes from you and then have her kissing your children." Then some porn star comes out of the locker wearing some trashy lingerie.
> I just be a freaking ad executive.


You mean a billion dollars of net worth does not give you the right to cheat on your wife? You mean that there are some things that money will never buy?

Heavens to Betsey! What's an overpaid and oversexed brother gonna do?

Maybe there's room at Flava Flav's house.......


----------



## rudy (Dec 16, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Tiger and Santa


I don't like putting down women; we should support each other. But this case is the exception...

What's the difference between Santa and Tiger?

** Santa stops at three Ho's **


----------



## cement (Dec 17, 2009)

^ I'm using that one!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 17, 2009)

Mistresses of Tiger Woods March on Washington

Crowd Estimated at Over One Million

WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report) - In one of the largest mass demonstrations in recent history, over one million women claiming to have had sexual liaisons with Tiger Woods marched on Washington today.

Determined to show that they are a political force to be reckoned with, the coalition of nightclub hostesses, cocktail waitresses and lingerie models stopped traffic for hours as they marched to the Capitol.

Shandy Shanoyne, a 22-year-old thong publicist who had an on-again, off-again relationship with Mr. Woods, said that she organized the march to demand benefits, such as health care and workmen's compensation, for the golfer's many girlfriends.

"We are sick and tired of being told to take our names off our voicemail greetings," she said. "We have demands and they must be met. Quickly. Huge."

According to Ms. Shanoyne, the million or so mistresses of Mr. Woods who showed up at the march are just the tip of the iceberg: "A new girlfriend of Tiger's holds a press conference every eleven seconds."

In a related story, David Letterman today cleared all the golf clubs out of his house


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 17, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > And maybe another commerical could be something like tiger finishing a round of golf and going into the locker room and he says "When I'm done with a round of golf, I like to f*#@ really ugly bitches with venerial diseases. So I use Durex, because you don't want your wife getting a suprise case of herpes from you and then have her kissing your children." Then some porn star comes out of the locker wearing some trashy lingerie.
> ...


I'm sure Fred Smoot's got room on his house boat


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2009)

Interestingly enough, Tiger was just named Athlete of the Decade.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> Interestingly enough, Tiger was just named Athlete of the Decade.


By whom, Swank or Hustler?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2009)

now Cinci Bengal Chris Henry dead after falling from a truck during a fight between him and his fiancee


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 17, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> now Cinci Bengal Chris Henry dead after falling from a truck during a fight between him and his fiancee


Yeah, I couldn't believe it when I read the news this morning. When he first came to Cinci, he definitely had his 'issues' but I think he had really started to come around and shape up and he was turning into a pretty good receiver.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 17, 2009)

His fiance's mySpace page is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen in my life. It has to take talent to be that dumb.


----------



## RevMen (Dec 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> Interestingly enough, Tiger was just named Athlete of the Decade.


Makes sense. I don't know of anyone else who has dominated a sport the way he has. Maybe Nadal, but no one really cares about tennis.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 17, 2009)

I woulda voted for Kobe Bryant...or Tom Brady...or Roger Federer...but not Tiger, even without the skankeroo 'transgressions'


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't know how to embed Youtube videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgiCX_y1BW8


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 19, 2009)

I fixed it for you, go back into your editor and see what I did, and you'll know the secret.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 19, 2009)

i imagine Tiger has to think its fortunate that Woods Sr (Earl) wasn't around to see the colossal FAIL he has wrought upon himself, his name, and his legacy. Utterly pathetic, utterly embarassing.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 22, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> i imagine Tiger has to think its fortunate that Woods Sr (Earl) wasn't around to see the colossal FAIL he has wrought upon himself, his name, and his legacy. Utterly pathetic, utterly embarassing.


It's funny looking back to the Monday the story first broke and the guys who were saying, "Give him a break. He's got supermodels constantly running at him. Everybody will slip eventually."

Somewhere between then and Girl #20, I quit hearing that.

By the way, for what it's worth, I heard that one of the tabloids was going to break the story awhile ago. Tiger's management found out about it and struck a deal with the tabloid's parent company. The story was buried and in exchange, Tiger did a front page exclusive interview for one of the company's fitness magazines.


----------



## rudy (Dec 23, 2009)

Really? We're still talking about Tiger? I'm so tempted to start a John Edwards thread... has a kid with mistress, and buys her a house down the street from his dying wife.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## benbo (Dec 24, 2009)

rudy said:


> Really? We're still talking about Tiger? I'm so tempted to start a John Edwards thread... has a kid with mistress, and buys her a house down the street from his dying wife.


Yeah, they're both pretty scummy. Edwards is a politician, I sort of expect them to be scum.

I don't really expect much of athletes either, other than to just do well in their sport.

I don't have a lot of temptation in this area, so I guess I can't really say how I would act. But just thinking about how devastated my wife would be if I did something like this- I don't think I would do it.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2009)

Give him about a year or so... he'll be forgotten about just like Marv Albert, Kobe Bryant, etc...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 25, 2009)

Bingo,

two years from now, and 4+ more majors, and the story will be all about him as the greatest golfer ever. This will pass


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

Tiger's scheduled to give his first public speech since Thanksgiving Day at 11 am this morning. Any thoughts?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

this thing is way over the top IMHO. Personally I don't care about his love life or sexual prowess. All the talking heads said this morning that he going to say that he needs to stay in "rehab". for what??? getting his wick dipped?? bieng horny?? Who gives a flying crap.

If you're going to make zillions of dollars by playing the public opin ion of the ideal hero and family man, then you'd better buck up and live like the ideal hero and family man. You want to act out strange sexual fantasies then go for it, but you just can't have it both ways.

Tiger should just get back to playnig golf.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

Roland Martin sums up my views nicely. Essentially, I like to watch the guy play golf. I don't give two shits about his moral compass because I don't base my morals off of what professional athletes do. They are good at what they do, they are compensated with what people are willing to give them, and I enjoy watching them do what they're good at. I think Tiger has become the scapegoat for every housewife in America that is frustrated by cheating men, but he didn't cheat on them, so they really have no beef with him. I think he owes an apology to his wife, family, and maybe some close friends. But all this shit about him owing an apology to the American people is absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 19, 2010)

^Agreed. And why does he need to give some big public apology? The only ones he needs to apologize to is his wife for porking every floozy in sight and the PGA for being an embarassment/disruption.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2010)

I think he should go a totally different direction than what everyone expects. How awesome would it be if he came into the press conference and announced "Yeah! I f-ed am all and I'm proud of it. Wanna see pictures?"


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I think he should go a totally different direction than what everyone expects. How awesome would it be if he came into the press conference and announced "Yeah! I f-ed am all and I'm proud of it. Wanna see pictures?"


Now that I'd watch!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

His apology was well crafted and delivered, but I don't think it will sway opinions one way or the other. It didn't change my opinion because I didn't think he needed to apologize anyway. People that were vilifying him before will find some fault in the speech, I'm sure. The writers are going to be especially unhappy because he wouldn't give them sordid details, refuses to answer questions about the actual affairs, and basically told them to piss off when it came to talking to/photographing his family.

I'm disappointed that he didn't announce when he will return to golf. I was hoping that he'd commit to playing the Masters. I wonder how much longer his sex addiction therapy is going to last (he's already been in for 45 days).


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I wonder how much longer his sex addiction therapy is going to last (he's already been in for 45 days).



Probably a lifetime recovery consisting of Jerkins, RedTube, and Palmela Handerson!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

Supe said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how much longer his sex addiction therapy is going to last (he's already been in for 45 days).
> ...


I'm fairly certain that even if his marriage falls apart, he'll have no trouble getting laid.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you guys see the first version of his statement? I think he made a good choice.

*Tiger Woods Sincerely Apologizes for that "5" He Did*

In his first public statement since a car accident set off a whirlwind of scrutiny and sordid revelations, Tiger Woods apologized today for hooking up with women far below the quality he could -- and should have -- pulled.

"I let down a lot of people," said Woods, in his statement. "It is one thing for an athlete to have affairs, it is far different thing to hook up with some of the questionably attractive uggers I slept with. And for that I am truly sorry. You have no idea. I have had nightmares."

Woods then presented a slide show of the women he had affairs with, stopping to apologize for the most unsightly conquests. He broke into tears after pulling up pictures of Jamie Jungers and Perkins waitress Mindy Lawton.

"I was so foolish. So incredibly stupid," said Woods. "These are not attractive women. These are not women someone with my fame and fortune should have sex with. Some of these are 4s, 5s, 6s. As you can see, I have a serious problem. And that is why I have sought help."

The golfer said in his statement that he is returning to therapy.

"Therapy is helping me turn down uglier chicks," he said. "I once had the strength to do that. I married a hot woman. But in recent years I have fallen short of my own standards -- standards that any man should strive to uphold."

Woods said he hopes to return to golf and to desirable women as soon as he possibly can.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2010)

I still wonder why he would have been doing these questionable women with a wife like that at home. Maybe Elin was a cold fish or something.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

I just think he was like a sailor with a woman in every port.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I still wonder why he would have been doing these questionable women with a wife like that at home. Maybe Elin was a cold fish or something.



It doesn't matter how hot someone is. You stick one guy with one chick long enough, and he's going to grow tired of her. And that's just the average Joe.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2010)

right, even brad &amp; angelina joilie got tired of each other.. the rest of us should get world peace medals for hanging on so long


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 19, 2010)

No matter how hot the woman is, there will always be a man who is fed up with her shit.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 23, 2010)

I really wanted to see him come out and declare "Yeah I love me some Perkins, bitch!", then do a crotch chop motion, then to cap it off take a swing at somebody before bailing


----------

